# Student loan garnishment to wages being suspended



## wingedbullseye (Mar 30, 2020)

Has anyone whose wages are garnished talked to their HR about this? The article I read said employers have to make the change to employees checks and to talk to HR. I'm wondering if anyone here has been through the process and what it entails. I kind of expect my HR to be utterly clueless.


----------



## JAShands (Mar 30, 2020)

Corporate handles that. It comes out in your check with a line that says garnishment.


----------



## Panda13 (Mar 30, 2020)

Yep need to contact HR at HQ not in store. Ask HR or ETL fo number


----------



## Fulfillment TL😊 (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes all wage garnishments have been suspended you should receive an email at your work address.


----------



## ClosingQueen (Apr 15, 2020)

One of mine is suspended but the other one is still coming out. I guess I'll have to call HROC to find out what's going on


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 29, 2020)

George Wilson said:


> Guys, maybe someone has a link to information about this, I would like to look deeper into the issue and all its nuances.


Ask your hr.


----------



## Fluttervale (Sep 29, 2020)

There's a max percent they can take.  It is likely significantly more than your payment.

Only federally backed student student loans are on forbearance.  If you had a private one it can still be garnished.


----------

